# crosman phantom



## javier1988 (Jun 6, 2010)

hi how are you all doing? 
i have crosman phantom air rifle and i want to upgrade the spring for more power. 
does someone know where i can find it? :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, WHY do you think you need more power?

Second, you have an inexpensive, low quality airgun that WILL NOT benefit from a stronger spring; the rifle will become very harsh and extremely hold-sensitive. You will stretch the physical/mechanical limits of the gun and breakage is GUARANTEED.

Third, with airguns you have to stay way below 1000 fps, and in case of .177 springer, you need to stay below 900 for better accuracy.


----------



## javier1988 (Jun 6, 2010)

ok so what would you suggest?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

What exactly do you want from your rifle? What groups do you get with it, at what distance, and with what pellet?
Here are some articles you might want to go over. There are tons of useful info.

http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles/


----------

